# Area Rug Tips!!



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I always choose the area rug first, then pull a color from the rug
to make choices for fabrics and upholstery and throw pillows and 
draperies, etc.


----------



## alexdavid (Oct 22, 2014)

When selecting a rug, I primarily consider the one that reflects my personality and could bring comfort. With regards to colors, I choose the one that complements the walls and furnishings. It is also important to do the color test (daylight and artificial light at night), to make sure that it creates a good effect both during night and day.


----------

